# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: بررسي دو روش نمايشي fixed point & floating point

## beauty baran

بررسي دو روش نمايشي fixed point & floating point :افسرده:

----------


## xman_1365_x

اول اینکه عنوان انتخابیتون که خوب نیست دو اینکه بررسی این دو روش به عهده شماست
پس:
ممیز ثابت همین حالتی که برای نمایش اعداد ممیز دار روی کاغذ استفاده میکنیم که تعداد ارقام اعشار مشخص هست
و ممیز شناور برای  نمایش اعداد اعشاری با تعداد ارقام اعشاری بالا و دقت بالاتر استفاده میشه تعبیر بهترش اینه نمایش ساده تر اعداد ممیز ثابت
در پردازنده اینتل از8086 به بعد یک واحد مخصوص برای این کار داریم به اسم fpu که بر اساس ممیز شناور هست
البته بدون این واحد هم میشه اینکار رو انجام داد اما سرعت بسیار میاد پایین استاندارد های iEEE هم یه نیم نگاهی بندازید
ضمنا اگر دوستان استقبال کنند آموزش کار کردن با این واحد رو آموزش میدم

لینک های زیر رو بخونید تا بهتر متوجه شین

40‐126 : Computer Structure and Language
Computer Engineering Department
Sharif University of Technology
Fall 2007
و
ComputerArchitecture
و
http://www.eca.ir/forum2/index.php?P...&topic=10107.0
و
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-point_arithmetic
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floating_point

----------

